# Edinburgh Castle



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@gimli A friend of mine moved to your country and loves it. Last I heard from him he was in Transylvania, the scenery looks stunning and the roads look "interesting". Perhaps not the most motorcycle friendly but worth a trip. :yes:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Yeah quite a lot of people have been moving in here...Roads aren't great at the moment but they will be one day...  Transylvania in particular is very Westerner-friendly as it has been influenced by the West (and western countries/empires) a lot more than the other regions.

I guess it's similar to the west of Poland or west of Ukraine. Same story more or less...


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

gimli said:


> Yeah quite a lot of people have been moving in here...Roads aren't great at the moment but they will be one day...  Transylvania in particular is very Westerner-friendly as it has been influenced by the West (and western countries/empires) a lot more than the other regions.
> 
> I guess it's similar to the west of Poland or west of Ukraine. Same story more or less...


 But what about the vampires? :whistling:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Some vampires are introverted and asocial and prefer to remain within the confines of their own homes while tinkering with their really old mechanical gizmos.


----------

